# K9 Advantix Negative Reaction



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone's Golden had an adverse reaction to K9 Advantix? I used the search feature but didn't find too many threads on a negative reaction to it.

I gave my 6 1/2 month old male golden retriever his monthly dose of K9 Advantix today. Within 3 hours, he had severe diarrhea, vomiting (3 times), continuous drooling and wasn't himself. I reported it to Bayer and also spoke with my vet on what to do. The Bayer CSR said that this type of reaction only occurs if he ingested it, which would have been nearly impossible based upon where it was put.

Anyone have this type of reaction to it before?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would give her a good bath to remove of much product as possible ( you may want to use Dawn dishwashing detergent... the original blue ). I do use Advantix sparingly.... I really hate putting on those chemicals. There has been an increase of reported incidents of reactions to alot of the spot ons, and the FDA is taking a closer look, according to what's being said on the AIHA board. Hopefully, once you remove the product any symptoms will clear. Please watch her carefully for any other symptoms and take her in if need be.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a google search of adverse reactions. http://www.google.com/search?source...22US222&q=reaction+to+topical+flea+treatments


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would give her a good bath to remove of much product as possible ( you may want to use Dawn dishwashing detergent... the original blue ). I do use Advantix sparingly.... I really hate putting on those chemicals. There has been an increase of reported incidents of reactions to alot of the spot ons, and the FDA is taking a closer look, according to what's being said on the AIHA board. Hopefully, once you remove the product any symptoms will clear. Please watch her carefully for any other symptoms and take her in if need be.


Thanks. He got a bath with dawn soap twice today per the vet's and Bayer's recommendation. The vet also had me give him 10mg of Pepcid AC original strength. He seems to be doing better tonight, but he will still be on a bland diet for a few days and will be watched like a hawk.

-Brandon


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to hear HE ( sorry for my gender error before) is doing so much better. Sending good thoughts and an ear rub your way!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you were home when he had the reaction. Hope he is feeling better very soon and back to his playing happy self.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just remembered someone recently just had this happen to their dog. Here is the thread about it. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59843&highlight=Advantix

Makes me re think this brand.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

This past Sunday we put Advantix on Maggie. An hour later I saw her lick her fur and grimace, only to find that the Advantix had dripped down the side of her body, and she got a taste. This has never happened before, and we immediately shampooed her. Needless to say, we'll be careful about making sure we rub it in well in the future. Because we haven't had issues with fleas or ticks, we're going with application every 7-8 weeks.

I wish you the best of luck with your little Goldie. These are powerful meds.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, you don't want to rub it in-that could cause some problems. Advantix is meant to be applied in 3 or 4 different places along the back. I usually end with more like 4 or 5 different places. If you're only applying it every 7 or 8 weeks, then she is going for about 3-4 weeks unprotected, which may not be a problem if you don't have fleas or ticks.


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

This is my 3rd month using it with Magoo. We just upped the strength because he got heavier. The day after(yesterday)he seems to have an itch he just can't scratch and is uncomfortable. I thought may it was a bug bite but couldn't find anything. I wonder now if it is the Advantix. He was definetely unsettled when he wasn't preoccupied with playing.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

When Brady was a young pup, he used to try and bend himself around to be able to bite at the spots where the advantix was applied. We also noticed that if we applied it and he immediately sat or laid down, it would run in that direction from gravity...then it would be on his side or near his butt where he could get at it with his mouth. Our vet suggested the following: Make sure you apply it only to the skin because if it gets on the hair shafts instead it will travel down the hair (it does a little anyway, but this would make it worse). She also recommended we take him for a 10-15 minute walk immediately after applying it so it will spread out evenly over the skin like it's supposed to, rather than running down one side if he lays down. Since we've been doing this we've had no problems, but I still watch him carefully in case he decided to be an acrobat and bend himself around to bite or lick at his back.


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Doodle said:


> When Brady was a young pup, he used to try and bend himself around to be able to bite at the spots where the advantix was applied. We also noticed that if we applied it and he immediately sat or laid down, it would run in that direction from gravity...then it would be on his side or near his butt where he could get at it with his mouth. Our vet suggested the following: Make sure you apply it only to the skin because if it gets on the hair shafts instead it will travel down the hair (it does a little anyway, but this would make it worse). She also recommended we take him for a 10-15 minute walk immediately after applying it so it will spread out evenly over the skin like it's supposed to, rather than running down one side if he lays down. Since we've been doing this we've had no problems, but I still watch him carefully in case he decided to be an acrobat and bend himself around to bite or lick at his back.


Great suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Our vet told us never to use K9 Advantix. We use Frontline Plus. The vet just recently switched to Vectra 3D which we haven't used yet because I have a couple of Frontline Plus pkgs left. Good luck. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

claregirl said:


> Our vet told us never to use K9 Advantix. We use Frontline Plus. The vet just recently switched to Vectra 3D which we haven't used yet because I have a couple of Frontline Plus pkgs left. Good luck. I hope everything turns out ok.


I can't imagine why he would say that, unless it is because he doesn't sell it. I don't think it is any worse than Frontline. A lot of the Frontline complaints actually are the Plus, and one theory is that it is the insect growth regulator in the Plus that can cause problems with some dogs.

Frontline seems to work better in some areas and Advantix better in others.

I have never had a problem with either and since the ticks around here seem to be resistant to the Frontline, I switched to Advantix last year.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I can't imagine why he would say that, unless it is because he doesn't sell it. I don't think it is any worse than Frontline. A lot of the Frontline complaints actually are the Plus, and one theory is that it is the insect growth regulator in the Plus that can cause problems with some dogs.
> 
> Frontline seems to work better in some areas and Advantix better in others.
> 
> I have never had a problem with either and since the ticks around here seem to be resistant to the Frontline, I switched to Advantix last year.


Thank you for saying that. I was wondering why also, given that they both contain potential harmful chemicals. Now if we could only globally get rid of the fleas and ticks.....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We used to use Advantix but the vet suggested we try switching to Advantage because something in the Advantix could be causing Gus's allergies. I'm not sure if it was that or his food though...but he's better now.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> We used to use Advantix but the vet suggested we try switching to Advantage because something in the Advantix could be causing Gus's allergies. I'm not sure if it was that or his food though...but he's better now.


Advantage only does fleas...what are you using for tick protection?


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Linda. I just re-read the directions on their site & it does says to apply in 3-4 locations. I'll be very careful the next time...just got wigged out when I saw her lick it. I hate the stuff and always say "it's time for Maggie's poison". Here's an article from the holistic vet that we're on the waiting list for. Since we haven't had any problems with fleas and ticks, I thought about waiting between doses. But maybe that just means the poison is working!

And I like the idea of going for a walk after applying.

Thanks all!

http://wolfrockanimals.com/news/articles-fleaandtick.html


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I can't imagine why he would say that, unless it is because he doesn't sell it. I don't think it is any worse than Frontline. A lot of the Frontline complaints actually are the Plus, and one theory is that it is the insect growth regulator in the Plus that can cause problems with some dogs.
> 
> Frontline seems to work better in some areas and Advantix better in others.
> 
> I have never had a problem with either and since the ticks around here seem to be resistant to the Frontline, I switched to Advantix last year.


I buy Frontline online.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Doodle said:


> Advantage only does fleas...what are you using for tick protection?


I didn't know that it wasn't for ticks too. Luckily we don't go in the woods ever, and I think I probably pet Gus (and my other guys) all over about a million times a day. I'll be sure to keep my eyes out now though.


----------

